# CRAB: Question & ISO...



## mugsy27 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey all,

I just bought a 16oz. can of lump crabmeat (from costco = $9.00   ).

It says on the can "use immediately after opening".  i luv crab (im from MD) but being a single guy...no way i can eat a pound i one sitting!!

what is the best way to store this crab meat after opening?  can it be frozen?  how long will it last in the fridge if i zip lock it?  do any of you lovely ladies want to come watch the MLB homerun derby and eat this with me??  

I am a HUGE fan of Legal Seafood's "cream of Crab Soup"...does anyone here have a recipie for it, or a similar one they would like to share??

T.I.A.!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd try to use it in 2-3 days. You could make crab cakes and freeze the leftovers after cooking.

I didn't find a recipe for Legal's soup but you could search on google or buy their cookbook (check the link)

http://www.free-recipes.co.uk/recipes-store/0767906918/The-New-Legal-Sea-Foods-Cookbook.html


----------



## SousWee (Jul 11, 2005)

You can freeze crabcakes but they're not quite as good the second time around, I'd have some friends over that like crab


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2005)

That crab'll only last a day or two inthe fridge.

If you freeze the carbmeat the texture suffers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 11, 2005)

Find a recipe for some crabcakes - make 4 big ones - make 2 meals out it - that's my suggestion.  There are some crabcake recipes here and you can find a bunch on the net.

Or eat two crabcakes for one meal and if someone comes over  make two crabcake sandwiches.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks like you might hafto have some friend over to help eat it.Make them bring the beer or wineOr take some and make a hot crab dip and freeze it before cooking it for another time.


----------

